# Order of the Valar (except Melkor)



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

You saw the one on the bad guys now lets order the Valar.

Manwe'
Ulmo
Mandos
Yavanna
Tulkas.

I have fogotten half of them so I'll let you people writie down their names and I'll add them into my post as soon as I remember who they were.


----------



## Thorondor (Jan 12, 2002)

I would say:

Manwe
Varda
Ulmo
Aule
Yavanna
Tulkas
Orome
Mandos
Nienna
Lorien
????

I know there are more but I dont have my Sil on me. . .


----------



## Lorien (Jan 13, 2002)

ok here goes.....
Manwe
Varda
Ulmo
Varda
Aule
Orome
Mandos
Tulkas
Yavanna 
Nienna
Lorien
Vaire
Este 
Nessa

i think i got them all......


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 14, 2002)

one to many Varda's if you ask me....


----------



## Lorien (Jan 14, 2002)

ok my mistake..... 
so just remove the "lower placed" varda and i think i got all but one......


----------



## Mula (Jan 15, 2002)

It's Vána!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lorien _
> *ok my mistake.....
> so just remove the "lower placed" varda and i think i got all but one...... *


The direct order of the men are
Manwe
Ulmo
Aule
Orome
Mandos
Lorien
Tulkas
and the women are
Varda
yavanna
Nienna
Este
Vaire 
Vana
Nessa
i think i remember right


----------

